# Bad Gateway error



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Going into this thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=181891 keeps giving me a "502 Bad Gateway" error.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

the solution is to Right click anywhere on GBAtemp and click on view page info then go to security click view cookies and delete them all then relog into GBAtemp and it should work =D


----------



## iFish (Sep 27, 2009)

i can enter fine maybe try in an hour that happens to me all the time on gba temp


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

I keep getting that last night(or whatever you call that)

But Hadrian recommended me to use google chrome and it worked, use it as replacement first.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 27, 2009)

Didn't get an error on that link for me (tested with Mozilla Firefox 3.5).


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Didn't get an error on that link for me (tested with Mozilla Firefox 3.5).


it happens randomly to different people its something to do with cookies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

A few threads started doing the same thing.  Have switched over to Google Chrome and they all seem to be working fine now.  Must be a problem with Opera.  Will try what syko recommended.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm using firefox and thats how i fix it...it's happened to me about 3 times in the past 2 weeks and thats how i fixed it =D


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep, that worked a treat, cheers syko mate!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

glad it worked for you as well =D


----------



## Synchromatic (Sep 27, 2009)

This is the reason why I ditched Firefox for Chrome. I guess I'll be migrating back then.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

Reru said:
			
		

> This is the reason why I ditched Firefox for Chrome. I guess I'll be migrating back then.


lol i actually figured that out by messing around =D lol


----------



## iFish (Sep 27, 2009)

i use windows explorer but whe3n that dosnt work i use safrie


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 27, 2009)

I assume that the TC meant to close this in that report, so I shall do so.
If I misunderstood then just report it again lol.


----------

